# Poodle lovers, you've got to see this



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Posted on general, but there are a few of you here who may have missed it, and it's so awesome to watch!

I love the clip on them, too, and look - no docked tails, yet elegant and beautiful! And easy to see their beautiful, muscular bodies! Nothing frou frou about Standard Poodles, really. (They're like Dobermans, in drag! )

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2JvHqC7Cew


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for posting again!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Aww...so cool. Thanks for posting that Poodle. I have to admit though, I am not a fan of the undocked tails. To me they do look out of balance, and I don't like the way they all look like they have "gay" tails..which in the standard is a fault..(tails that curl over the back) Of course, without being docked, they are all going to be carried over the back because of the length. Very cool show though!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I didn't know poodles are docked! 

I liked the little toy that came out later


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

jesirose said:


> I didn't know poodles are docked!
> 
> I liked the little toy that came out later



Yep, they're docked. It was a Mini, not a Toy. 

Greco, I prefer the docked tail myself, but those Poodles on the video looked great. I was shocked to see a male SPoodle at a show with a severely gay tail - it was ugly. When I mentioned it to the knowledgable person I was with, she told me the owner was well-known and the dog would likely win. He did. Ugh. He definitely was NOT the nicest looking/conformationally correct dog there by any stretch of the imagination. I guess that's why people complain so much about it being more political than fair/right/just. Sure was a disappointment to rookie me.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> Yep, they're docked. It was a Mini, not a Toy.
> 
> Greco, I prefer the docked tail myself, but those Poodles on the video looked great. I was shocked to see a male SPoodle at a show with a severely gay tail - it was ugly. When I mentioned it to the knowledgable person I was with, she told me the owner was well-known and the dog would likely win. He did. Ugh. He definitely was NOT the nicest looking/conformationally correct dog there by any stretch of the imagination. I guess that's why people complain so much about it being more political than fair/right/just. Sure was a disappointment to rookie me.



Ugh. There is nothing that can ruin a poodle more in my opinion than a gay tail...Ewe neck, bad rear, etc...nothing worse than a gay tail. Just ruins the whole picture for me. Unfortunately, every person I know that shows in conformation will agree that its more the handler than the dog. Sad but true. My friend shows poodles, goldens, and any other breed she can get. She had a standard bitch out for a few YEARS...trying to get the last major..Just wasn't happening. Sent her out with a "known" handler and she championed that first show with the handler. My other friend was showing her kerry blue pup herself..always against the same dogs..(her littermates) and always was getting beat by them (they were on prof. handlers.) She sends the dog with a well known handler, and she took a major (beating her littermates and some more) the first show. Makes me have no desire so show in conformation.


----------

